# ABingdon, VA - Scruffy M Puppy



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15469508


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (NA) ABingdon, VA - Scruffy M Puppy*

Could very well be a coat though the head looks like a Terv.


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

He's adorable! He'll be such a beauty when he grows up!!










* Wash. Co.Va. C.C. Porter Animal Shelter / Dept. of Animal Cntrl
* Abingdon, VA
* 676-6210


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

WOW. Stunner. 

This shelter can use all the help it can get.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Not Scruffy at all, just fluffy and adorable......

________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (NA) ABingdon, VA - Scruffy M Puppy*



> Originally Posted By: lhczthCould very well be a coat though the head looks like a Terv.


That one side pic on the PF site looks *alot* like Nissa when she was that age and she's a coatie. I have to agree, may not be a mix at all.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (NA) ABingdon, VA - Scruffy M Puppy*

Hi Folks,

According to Debbie, VGSR has agreed to take in this little cutie.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (NA) ABingdon, VA - Scruffy M Puppy*

Wonderful!


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: (NA) ABingdon, VA - Scruffy M Puppy*

Another great save through VGSR!! Way to go folks!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (NA) ABingdon, VA - Scruffy M Puppy*

great!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (NA) ABingdon, VA - Scruffy M Puppy*

great!


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (NA) ABingdon, VA - Scruffy M Puppy*

Actually, talked with the shelter just a while ago and they have a local app on him when he becomes available. They also have their local rescue as a back up. 
I told them if they need VGSR, just call.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (NA) ABingdon, VA - Scruffy M Puppy*

Listing gone --- Who got??


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (NA) ABingdon, VA - Scruffy M Puppy*



> Originally Posted By: lhczthCould very well be a coat though the head looks like a Terv.


I agree ....but I'll add C-U-T-E







!!!!!!


----------

